# Converting to dynamic drive



## jackdup (Nov 9, 2010)

I wanted to use drive mirroring which requires changing the drives to dynamic however before I did that I wanted to be sure the conversion would leave the drive still bootable and that there would not be any data loss so posted on Technet.Microsoft.com and was advised I could convert to dynamic without any data loss and the drive would still be bootable. To be on the safe side I cloned drive C to the drive that will be the second drive in the mirror setup and then converted drive C to dynamic. All went fine and after exiting dish management everything was working fine so went back into disk management and coverted the other drive to dynamic as well which again seemed to go just fine. It showed both drives as dynamic and healthy and drive C as a bootable system drive.

I shut down and restarted however as soon as it started to reboot there was a message saying Preparing Automatic Repair and then Diagnosing PC and then Attempting repairs. Then I get a message saying automatic repair couldn't repair your PC with two options, shut down and advance options. Selecting advance options brings up another screen with three choices. The first is continue which if you select it it just reboots. The third option is turn off your PC. The second option is troubleshoot and selecting it brings up another screen giving three choices, Refresh your PC, Reset your PC and advanced options. I don't want to have to reinstall all of my software which I would assume I would have to do if I select either of the first two options but would appreciate if someone could confirm that. The third option is again advance options which takes you to another screen with six options. System restore, System Image recovery, Startup repair, Command prompt, UEFI Firmware and Startup settings. Selecting system restore brings up an error saying system restore could not find the offline boot volume. Please insure it is currently accessible. I don't have an image recovery, startup repair does not solve the problem. Selecting command prompt and then going to drive c: shows a 16 GB partition named Samsung Rec 2. Going to Drive d: shows Samsung Rec which is 325 MB, so assume these two partitions were the recovery partitions. It would appear the original system partition that had all of my files as well as the system files, in other words the primary partition on drive c is now drive X so am not sure if that is the reason it is not booting or what I need to do to make it bootable again.
Thank you


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

You need to repair your boot sector. Here's a link to using the bootrec command in Windows Recovery Environment http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392

Hopefully you have your data backed up *before you converted to dynamic disk*, the only way to switch back is to reformat, then re-install Windows.


----------



## jackdup (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you


----------

